# Huchen in Österreich



## Swifti (25. November 2003)

Bin Neu am Board. Kann Mir jemand verraten wos gute Huchengewässer gibt für Tageskarten

Gruß Swifti


----------



## rob (25. November 2003)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalooooooooo swifti!!!!!
willkommen im board!!!!!und noch ein oberösterreicher!viel spass wünsch ich dir hier,aber achtung suchtgefahr.denke huchenalex ist dein mann!!!wird dir sicher bald antworten und dir tips geben können.lg rob aus wien


----------



## löti (25. November 2003)

seas swifti!

so, jetzt bin ich nicht mehr der einzige welser ... hast da eine interessante frage gestellt ... hab sowieso meine ausrüstung zu früh eingewintert ... bin mal gespannt, ob da jemand einen guten tip hat

petrigrüsse
löti


----------



## HuchenAlex (25. November 2003)

Seas Swifti,

ich fische an der Enns oberhalb von Steyr auf Huchen.. gibt auch Tageskarten hier, kosten um die 40 Euro .. was im Vergleich zu Mur, Pielach oder Drau ja sogar eher günstig ist: z.B. Pielach 80 - 140 Euro, Drau > 140 Euro, Mur gibts gar keine, soweit ich weiß.. zumindest nicht in nem guten Revier.. 
Ich weiß ja nicht, wieviel Du schon übers Huchenfischen weißt, aber sollte Dir klar sein, daß die Wahrscheinlichkeit, an einem einzigen Tag einen schönen Huchen zu fangen ehrlich gesagt sehr, sehr gering ist..
Die Enns ist jedenfalls kein schlechter Tipp... hat zumindest keine so versnobte Atmosphäre wie die "berühmten" Huchenflüsse, gibt aber genügend schöne Fische.. muß nur zugeben, daß die Fischerei nicht einfach ist, vor allem wegen der Größe und Tiefe des Gewässers und der vielen Hänger.. 
Spezialisten fangen Stückzahlen zwischen 8 und 14 Huchen pro Saison ( 01.11. bis 15.02.), ich darf mich da mal dazu zählen 
Die schwersten gefangenen Huchen wogen 28 kg, ich persönlich habe bisher 2 kapitale Fische von 23kg und 22kg gelandet.. Huchen über 1m sind nach gründlicher Vorbereitung aber durchaus auch für wenig erfahrene Fischer (im Bezug auf die Enns) drinnen...
Lizenzen sind bei den ÖBF Steyr erhältlich und nicht limitiert..

Grüße, Alex


----------



## rob (25. November 2003)

ah das hört sich gut an...hab gar nicht gedacht das es tageslizenzen zu  solchen kondizionen gibt.du wie ist das....fischt du den ganzen tag oder lohnt es sich nur zu bestimmten zeiten?als angelgerät ist nur die spinnrute erlaubt oder kann man auch mit fliegenrute fischen?bekomm schon richtig lust und gusto
grüss dich


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2003)

Herzlich willkommen swifti.
Einen Artikel von Huchenalex zum Thema Huchen gibts auch in der näxten Ausgabe vom Anglerboardmagazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de).
Da findest Du dann ausführlichere Infos rund ums Huchenangeln.


----------



## Truttafriend (26. November 2003)

sein avatar macht mich Wahnsinnig:c :q 

Eins ist klar. Den Alex muss ich mal mit der Fliege besuchen#h 
Ich muss gar keinen Huchen fangen, aber drauf fischen würde ich für mein Leben gern mal.


----------



## posengucker (26. November 2003)

Hallo swifti,

willkommen an Board.

Tageskartenpreise von > 140 Euro sind echt heftig.

In der Beschreibung der Staustufe Greifenstein wird auch der Huchen angeführt. Macht es dort Sinn, nach Huchen zu suchen
:q 

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (26. November 2003)

hey pogu!!!
ich galube nicht.bei uns in altenwörth wird der huchen auch schon länger besetzt,aber gefangen hat dort noch niemand einen.ist ja auch kein huchenwasser...genauso wie bei dir.
ich freu mich schon auf eine session mit huchenalex.wird sicher interessant.grüsse


----------



## Sockeye (26. November 2003)

@Tuttafriend

dann solltest Du Dir mal seinen Bericht über die Huchensaison 02/03 durchlesen :q


----------



## Swifti (26. November 2003)

An einem einzigen tag einen Huchen fangen da gehört ne menge Glück dazu.
Ich würde gern mal an der Enns Fischen .
Huchenalex kennst du jemand der Guidings macht (du vielleicht)


----------



## HuchenAlex (26. November 2003)

Griaß Eich 

@rob es steht nur in den Bestimmungen, daß man nur mit 1 Rute fischen darf.. kannst mit der Pose auch, wenn Du meinst 
Zum Fliegenfischen sind allerdings nur wenige Abschnitte geeignet, ist halt fast überall ziemlich tief und die Ufer meist bewachsen.
Ob sichs lohnt, den ganzen Tag zu fischen, wage ich eher zu bezweifeln.. ich hab zumindest noch nie einen schöneren Huchen am Vormittag gefangen, obwohl man des öfteren liest, die Zeit zwischen 9 und 11 sei ideal ;+ 
Ich geh nie länger als 2, max. 3 h... ich tu mir da aber auch leicht, weil ich ja die Enns praktisch vor der Haustür hab 

übrigends... klar gibts Huchen auch in der Donau, in der Fließstrecke bei Rossatz / Wachau werden jedes Jahr welche gefangen.. die Sache hat nur einen Haken.. ist immer der selbe, der einen fängt 
und das ist niemand geringerer als der Huchenzüchter Josef "Huchenpeppi" Fischer.. der spielt in einer eigenen Liga, was das Huchenfischen betrifft..

@swifti so richtiges "Guiding" gibts eigentlich nicht, und normalerweise sind Huchenfischer ihre Stellen und Köder betreffend auch verschlossen wie ein Grab.. aber mal als Anhaltspunkt: direkt unterhalb der Kraftwerke auf der Turbinenseite stehen überall große Huchen.. und laß die Gummifische getrost zu Hause, da geht nix mehr, weil jeder damit rumwerkt.. Zopf, Köfi am System..

aber schau ma mal.. wohnst ja ned so weit weg.. kommst halt mal vorbei und schaust Dir die Sache mal an, dann zeig ich Dir das Revier mal :m 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Soxl (26. November 2003)

*Huchen in der Donau*

Hoi die Runde,

@ Schwimmerschauer
Ich hab' leider keine Idee vom Huchenfischen, allerdings weiss ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle dass in dem von Dir genannten Revier schon kleinere Exemplare gefangen wurden. Sehr selten, aber doch   Wenn Du Dir den Beitrag von Alex durchliest, wirst feststellen, dass die Beschreibung eines guten Huchenplatzes an der Donau ganz gut auf das Revier zutrifft...

Gruss
DerEsox

PS: Sollte mich irgendwann der Karpfenwahn verlassen, wäre mein nächster Zielfisch No. 1 wohl sicherlich der Huchen...


----------



## luigi (7. Dezember 2003)

hallo huchenalex,

ist das von dir beschriebene enns-revier eine fließ- oder eine staustrecke? ich kenne die enns weiter oben bei küpfern, da habe ich einmal ein krokodil verloren. bitte um den kontakt zur kartenausgabestelle in steyr.

danke, luigi


----------



## fischerwahn (8. Dezember 2003)

@luigi wie was krokodil verloren!!! - mach mich nicht nervös ich gehe dahin jedes jahr raften


----------



## HuchenAlex (8. Dezember 2003)

Die Enns bei Küpfern is ein fast tödliches Revier, ich fisch allerdings weiter unterhalb, ist gemischt Stau und Fließstrecke.... wobei ich den Stau nicht unterschätzen würde.... da stehen die richtig Dicken


----------



## luigi (9. Dezember 2003)

sie beißen ganz passabel auf antilopen-schenkel. hab´s auch schon mit zebra-muster versucht, die binde ich selber aus heimischen kaninchen (schwarze und weiße vom züchter). angeblich sollen neugeborene äthiopische bergziegen am besten sein, sind aber lebend schwer zu kriegen, und die eingefrorenen halten höchstens zehn würfe aus.
paddler und rafter scheinen nicht so gefährdet - nur einmal ist beim ausnehmen ein wurfsack aus dem magensack geflutscht.


----------



## luigi (9. Dezember 2003)

@ huchenalex
sorry, ich hab´deine antwort übersehen :g (meine insidertipps zum krokodilfang waren für fischerwahn gedacht)
natürlich würde ich mir gern "dein" wasser einmal anschauen - kannst du mir bitte näheres dazu sagen: obere/untere grenze, kartenausgabestelle?? oder soll ich einfach nach obelix ausschau halten?
danke im voraus und a worme koppn wünscht dir
luigi


----------



## HuchenAlex (11. Dezember 2003)

Seas Luigi, 

das Revier geht von Steyr - Neutorbrücke bis zum KW Großraming, sind gut 30 km..
Karten gibts bei den Ö.Bundesforsten AG, Forstbetrieb Steyr, Bergg.2, 4400 Steyr... das is im Schloß Lamberg
Tel: 07252 53253, Hrn. Wagner verlangen

Grüße, Alex


----------



## HuchenAlex (11. Dezember 2003)

aja, fast vergessen.. es gibt auch im Revier Großraming bis Weyer (etwa 14 km) Huchenlizenzen, also genau im Berreich von Küpfern.. die gibts beim Angelsportverrein Großramin bzw. bei Fa. Pichler in Weyer, weiß allerdings keine genaue Adresse.
Tageslizenz 60 Euro, Saisonlizenz 370 Euro
Mindestmaß 80 cm (erschütternd...), Entnahme meines Wissens nach unbegrenzt.. kannst also jeden Tag einen mitnehmen, wenn Du ihn fängst


----------



## luigi (11. Dezember 2003)

hallo hu-al,
danke für die präzise auskunft!! ich möcht in den weihnachtsferein einmal die reise ins iron country antreten (bin im heiligen land daheim...) vielleicht können wir dabei ja in persönlichen kontakt kommen!? inzwischen rüste ich schon einmal in der waffenkammer auf.
herzliche grüße, luigi


----------

